

SPDY: An experimental protocol for a faster web - known
http://www.chromium.org/spdy/spdy-whitepaper

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I thought I'd seen this before - here are some related submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1675699>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1006464>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=971878>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=963653>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=943486>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=940636>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=939938> <\- This has lots of discussion.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=939149>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=938841>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=938413>

------
wmf
Although the white paper is a mega-dupe, there has been some recent progress
in SPDYland. If you use Chrome, you're probably already using SPDY without
realizing it; you can see it in about:net-internals . Also, SPDY draft 3 is
supposed to be published soon.

